# Happy Legs



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I admit, I've never heard of them and had to look them up. Here is a link to the instructions.
http://www.happylegs.com/instruction_training/instruction_training.htm


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am not a fan of them at all. All the dogs that I have seen that have been trained on them are anything but happy. They may stand perfectly (for fear of falling off if they move) but they've been flat and not animated.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

There's a lady that comes to my handling class with flatcoats. She has some gorgeous dogs but they are all over the place. She constantly complains about getting beat with her special because he "won't" free stack. She complains he moves around and won't get his feet straight. After working with him for two minutes myself he was freestacking great, so clearly, this is a training issue! She got herself a set of Happy Legs thinking that would cure all of her ills. You should see her trying to get the dogs on the Happy Legs. Crazy!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

thanks for the link to the directions. I have always taught my dogs to free stack on their own but this one injured himself and needs a little help understanding the game... as far as dogs not being happy on them.... I think it is up to the people to make it a fun game like any other game.... 

after reading the link to the directions I was able to get Meir up on them... and while he was nervous at first a bunch of good boys.... cheezits and a whole lot of praise and petting and he was fine in just a minute... 

the directions do say only have him up there for a minute or two.. so its a build up thing... 

thanks for the directions.... Flat coats aren't impossible... but sometimes their owners are!!!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I apologize in advance for reopening an old thread - just figured to have all the answers in the right spot when you search for 'Happy Legs'. 

I'm interested in getting this for my puppy and starting to get him use to free stacking himself. I would like to hear some feedback of people using them recently and the pros/cons of the product. I know they are expensive so if there are other people that have used something similar for the same result - please let me know!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Bump for some input/advice


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I know people who have used them, but I don't think their dogs freestack better than others. I'm not sure it's worth the money from what I've seen. Perhaps others have had great experiences though?


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I know people who have used them, but I don't think their dogs freestack better than others. I'm not sure it's worth the money from what I've seen. Perhaps others have had great experiences though?


Thanks for your input.. I'm hoping people who have used that have had great experiences will post eventually.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

My friend who bred my Cavalier used to use them with some of the dogs he showed who had wiggle-butt-itis. But they were adult dogs he was showing as a pro handler and sometimes they came straight from a kennel to him not even leash broken.

I have never had to use them with my own dogs. I just teach a free-stack from the time they are wee. I use "step" as a command to get them to move their front feet forward and influence which foot they move by moving to the side so they will shift their weight and lift the foot--when they do I reward. I use "BeepBeep" for backing up and start by kind of pushing into them and reward when they step back. As little babies they think it is a game and catch on really quick, and just gradually demand more and more of them, working up to standing foursquare at the end of the lead, before they get the treat.


----------

